# WOW new Radian Beryllium drivers



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Just saw these new Beryllium drivers from radian at USSpeaker,If anybody reviews these with some horns (hopefully ES horns),I can only imagine how these things sound, 500 Hz cutoff w/24db crossover.wish i had the 2200.00 for a pair of these.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

They are very good but not quite a TAD.

Eric


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

jpeezy said:


> Just saw these new Beryllium drivers from radian at USSpeaker,If anybody reviews these with some horns (hopefully ES horns),I can only imagine how these things sound, 500 Hz cutoff w/24db crossover.wish i had the 2200.00 for a pair of these.


what model? I dont see any that are $2200 a pair.

From what I know of horns, the driver doesnt have alot to do with cutoff freq though does it? the horn itself dictates how low it will play, right?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You can get the Truxent Be diaphrams for most Radian drivers now...will also fit most JBL drivers too.

So if you find a nice used pair of Radian drivers for the cheap (which they have been recently), you can swap the diaphrams. Check around and see how much the Be diaphrams are going for on their own.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

jpeezy said:


> Just saw these new Beryllium drivers from radian at USSpeaker,If anybody reviews these with some horns (hopefully ES horns),I can only imagine how these things sound, 500 Hz cutoff w/24db crossover.wish i had the 2200.00 for a pair of these.


I went down that road back in the day. Did everything I could to extend the bandwidth of my horns. Made them bigger, swapped the diaphragms, etc.

IMHO, the use of multiple diaphragms works better than the use of beryllium.

JBL has gone that route with their new reference monitors; it uses a pair of diaphragms on a single compression driver.

TAD uses a coax on their top of the line, so basically two diaphragms on one waveguide. Those *are* beryllium.

Andrew Jones was on one of the hifi podcasts, and he hinted that patents are keeping him from doing certain things at Pioneer/TAD that he did at Kef previously.









JBL D2430K









TAD coax









Kef aluminum coax from the Blade speaker


The Kefs aren't too spendy; about $200. (Albeit not the same driver as the Blade, but very similar.)


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

Eric Stevens said:


> They are very good but not quite a TAD.
> 
> Eric



EXACTAMUNDO!!!!!

NOT EVEN CLOSE TO A TAD


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The data Truexent has shown for the smaller diaphrams doesn't (to me) show much improvement over aluminum. There is a good deal of measured differences in titanium though...audible, dunno about that one. I would bet the Be diaphrams would really shine in the large format motors...but some might say not on that one too.

Eric has heard the Be diaphrams in some 2" JBL motors.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I wasn't comparing these drivers to any others.I've honestly only heard a handful of different compression drivers inn my time. CD1e (I know motorola piezo,cheap,but surprisingly good sounding with tuning),some of the original ID CD-ultras,a few seleniums,Harry Kimura's acura,earls wills car,very briefly mark eldrige's toyota,and top of the line JBL syntesis HT system,so my frame of reference is somewhat limited.Really would love to hear a review of some of the top drivers that our forum members have listened to.Cause in the end,for me, its all about the joy of listening.


----------

